# DTG Machine Suggestions....please!!!



## jerseyshore (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking for any suggestions for what type of DTg machine to buy. I am in the process of setting up a company primarily focused on selling single or low quantity 'fashion' t shirts. A lot of my selling will be sold online as well at flea market type locations.
I've been reading a lot of posts and i can see that one of the major setbacks is the ability to print white ink. This should not be a concern to me as most of my items will consist of 1 or 2 color imprints that will resemble a tone on tone type print. I will probably print some lighter color designs but I do not need that bright white appearance on darks.
As a new company, I obviously dont want to spend an arm and a leg and will be setting up a shop in my home. From what I've read, the DTG HM1 Kiosk looks to be a good fit but would like to get some feedback based on what I am going to be selling. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

I love my Kiosk. I almost went with the HM-1 but in the end I decided to save some cash and get a refurb Kiosk II.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jerseyshore said:


> Looking for any suggestions for what type of DTg machine to buy. I am in the process of setting up a company primarily focused on selling single or low quantity 'fashion' t shirts. A lot of my selling will be sold online as well at flea market type locations.
> I've been reading a lot of posts and i can see that one of the major setbacks is the ability to print white ink. This should not be a concern to me as most of my items will consist of 1 or 2 color imprints that will resemble a tone on tone type print. I will probably print some lighter color designs but I do not need that bright white appearance on darks.
> As a new company, I obviously dont want to spend an arm and a leg and will be setting up a shop in my home. From what I've read, the DTG HM1 Kiosk looks to be a good fit but would like to get some feedback based on what I am going to be selling. Thanks in advance!!


This thread gives some good suggestions and feedback on the different printers: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t41520.html

Also this link should help: which dtg related topics at T-Shirt Forums

If you don't need white ink, I've read good things about the Brother GT 541, but it's more expensive than some of the others. 

My biggest suggestion to you would be to actually visit a tradeshow where the various machines are being sold at and demo'ed and see the all in person. Watch them print, get some samples printed. Check the quality, the time it takes to print, etc. For such a big purchase, it really needs an "in person" type review.



> From what I've read, the DTG HM1 Kiosk looks to be a good fit but would like to get some feedback based on what I am going to be selling.


From what you've read so far, what would make you think the DTG HM1 would *not* be what you're looking for? What specific concerns do you have?


----------



## jerseyshore (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks for the responses...What are the differences between the Kiosk II and the HM1? The Brother looks to be a good machine but as you said, is rather expensive as compared to the SWF machines. I agree with the suggestion of getting to a trade show to see the machines in person. Do you know of any upcoming shows in the NJ area?


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

There is a show in Atlanta this September. Atlantic City should be next March. HM-1 is the next level of machine from DTG. It's faster than the Kiosk II and has and shakes the white ink for you.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep the HM1 has a few features that the kiosk does not have, as stated above it has the white ink agitator, it also has the laser gap sensor and auto height adjustment. If you have any specific questions about what your questions are on the HM1, I may be able to help as I own one.

I totally agree with Rodney though that the best way to make a decision is to go see them in action. I found it to be really helpful also to go straight to the distributors and see them there as well as the show. When I went to SWF, I took one of my own files and had them print it, that way I had a honest idea of how it was to load a file and print. When you are at the show its kind of hard to see them this way, as they usually have their own file loaded for printing, and they are also pretty busy there. The shows are a great place to not only see all of the machines, but also talk to the different companies to get a feel for their customer service, although at the shows you will be talking to sales people 

Anyways if you need any specific info, I would be glad to try to help out.


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

Kiosk II forever! Down with HM-1!

Just kidding.


----------



## inkette (Aug 8, 2008)

I've owned my Brother GT 541 for almost 18 months now and love it. We're checking out The AnaJet w/ white. I just got the samples today and was very impressed with the prints, especially the print on the black hanes beefy. I had a black sample from Tjet which felt very thick & screen printy. The Ana shirt did have a slight texture but I was very impressed. I recently sent John, at Ana Jet in Coasta Mesa, a couple of files I printed on the Brother I am going to do a couple more prints with my machine on some beefy's and do some wash tests and scrutinize more. So far the AnaJet looks good.


----------



## Tshirtguy (Jul 12, 2006)

In the end they are all similar, good and do good prints when used right. But the DTGs look good in blue.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

John is a great person work with at Anajet. He did a great job working with me and we've been printing pretty much non-stop since the machine was uncrated and leveled.

I had a few reservations about the Anajet but ease of use so far has made all of my other concerns neglible. The increased ink cost is fine so long as the machine keeps printing flawlessly. We're doing CMYK and White now after cutting our teeth on dual CMYK.


----------



## allaboutshirts (Feb 1, 2008)

I LOVE my Brother GT541. We've been educating our customers about the differences between transfers, sublimation, screen printing and the Brother DTG. No white ink doesn't seem to be a problem when they realize they can get a whole rainbow of other colors without screen charges!


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

I got Anajet and very happy with it

No problems at all and I cleaner wipers like once a week which takes like 30 sec to do.
No clogging at all and software is child's play


----------



## jboitcet (Oct 7, 2006)

mrbigjack50 said:


> I got Anajet and very happy with it. No problems at all and I cleaner wipers like once a week which takes like 30 sec to do. No clogging at all and software is child's play


How was the learning curve? Was it vicious or can any fool play? I say _fool_ to be funny.  I want a machine that's a walk in the park or at least a run in the park. Any comments?


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

jboitcet said:


> How was the learning curve? Was it vicious or can any fool play? I say _fool_ to be funny.  I want a machine that's a walk in the park or at least a run in the park. Any comments?



I'd say it was pretty easy. There are quirks and you should read your manual top to bottom before you start trying to adjust or fix things but it shouldn't be much more difficult than setting up a paper printer.

As has been noted else where on this forum, run in dual CMYK while you get acquainted with your machine and learn the ins and outs of maintaining it. I personally did all the maintainance as though I were running white for a week before I finally actually added white to my printer.

At this point the Anajet is running nicely daily without issue so far.


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh, add a case of shirts to the cost of your machine. Figure on working your way through that case as you do print tests, wash tests and generally work out how to best use your printer. A case of shirts is only around $105.00 before taxes and is a minimal cost to learn so much about a $14k purchase.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have had my HM1 for a little over a year now and it still prints flawlessly. I had one clog due to my own negligence. People make the machines with white ink sound like you have to spend hours a day on maintenance which just isn't true. It takes a grand total of about 5 minutes a day to keep the machine in tip top shape, and maybe once a month doing a thorough flush, which takes about an hour. Also I see so many people saying that the brother is better because it doesn't clog, well if you run an epson based machine with duel cmyk it will run just as flawlessly, and also will not clog. It would cost a lot less due to the inks being about half the price, and the machine being a good $5000 cheaper. Not only that but the epson heads have much higher detail as they print at about 4 times the dpi as a brother. It really just depends on your business model and whether you want to be at least able in the future to print with white ink on your machine.

I normally don't participate in these threads for the main reason of objectivity, I believe any of the machines can be a great machine with the right operator behind it  But each individual has to make their own minds up as to what fits their particular plan for the machine, and what they would like for it to be capable of. Do I prefer my machine over the others? Absolutely as I should if I did the correct research before purchasing. People get very passionate about how well they like their machine as they should, it is the one they purchased, but as they did, anyone purchasing should gather as much info as possible, cover all the bases, and make the decision that is right for them 

I would also like to state that these are commercial printers, and with any commercial equipement it takes the time to learn it, and take care of it.


----------



## mrbigjack50 (Jun 9, 2008)

Very easy to use.
You just gotta learn to tuck in sides when putting in which takes hmm 20 sec to learn to do and software is breeze.
Play around with ink settings alittle but that like a quik thing you can use 1 shirt on to do or you can hit me up because I figure best setting for pictures.
But people at Anajet are really helpful and nice so they will help you out


----------



## inkette (Aug 8, 2008)

jboitcet said:


> How was the learning curve? Was it vicious or can any fool play? I say _fool_ to be funny.  I want a machine that's a walk in the park or at least a run in the park. Any comments?


I'd say its pretty easy and give yourself a couple of months before you get your groove. I can do about 45 full-side shirts in an hour, and 20-30 double sides in the same time.

To add to what RAISE said on a case of shirts. Get a case of cheap ones that you can practice on and give away to your friends if the prints are good. On the mess ups, use the whole shirt! I can get about 4 to 6 test images on a shirt and maybe a few more by truning it inside-out. I always do a test print to make sure the print heads aren't clogged(banding), correct ink settings, etc, before I start a run. I hate wasting $1.50 or more on a good shirt.

-Sandy


----------



## tblitz25 (Aug 7, 2008)

T-Jet3 is not bad! I just saw a one year old machine for $9,500


----------

